# Melanoma?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know if melanoma is an issue with poodles at all, but this message was sent to everyone in our local kennel club... Just an FYI... Thanks!

Attention Owners of Dogs Diagnosed With Melanoma
The Canine Hereditary Cancer Consortium needs your help! The CHCC is studying canine melanoma. They are requesting blood samples from any purebred dog with melanoma. The samples will be used in DNA studies to further research into identifying underlying genetic differences and biochemical pathways that contribute to this disease. The CHCC can provide sample collection kits, and will pay for shipping. Requested samples include whole blood (5 mls in an EDTA – purple top – tube), and/or fresh tumor samples. Dogs in remission are eligible to participate in this study, as are dogs who have already had tumors removed.
For further information, collection kits and shipping information, please contact Dr. Roe Froman, at the Van Andel Research Institute ([email protected] office: 616.234.5569).


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Too bad they aren't looking for any dog with skin cancer. I would think that breed doesn't matter? My mix has melanoma, but she is only part shar-pei, who are prone to it.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tina, maybe you could email the Dr. in charge of the study and ask if they'd be interested in your case... it wouldn't cost anything and you could maybe get them to accept other samples!! Just a thought!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, it is so important to help in anyway one can in health studies


----------

